# One of the best screensaver I've seen



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi guys,

I don't know whether u have seen or not but I found a creen saver that realy attracted me a lot. It ıs a 3.3 MB download from www.dreamaquarium.com.

If you do not already know it give it a try, you won't regret.

YILDIRIM


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

APC's new screensaver is better: they are real tanks, not virtual! 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/7117-a-screen-saver-for-you.html#post102744


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm not knocking APC's screensaver at all, it's very nice. But I am partial to the virtual savers. I like turning my computor into a aquarium. But then again APC's is free!(and not a demo) I like free!


----------

